# Pipes to bathroom sinks.



## gan_nair (Feb 17, 2008)

The pipes for the sinks in the bathrooms in my parents house have become so corroded that no water is able to drain. Water can come in easily though. The pipes are galvonized and I remember a while back my Dad saying that he wanted to take the galvonized pipes out completely and replace them, only he didnt want to replace them with more galvonized pipes. I am doing this as a surprise to my parents, but I know absolutely nothing about plumbing, and I dang sure dont have the money to hire someone to do it. I am however excellent when it comes to instructions, I have a book by Black and Decker on plumbing, and it seems like a real good book. 

However I still dont know what to replace the galvonized pipes with, I was thinking of going with copper, but I just dont know if that would be the best bet. What do you guys think. Also, if I replace the drain lines, do you guys think I should just go ahead and replace the other lines to the sinks as well? I just got the book today, and I know that if I know what needs to be done and know how to do it, then as long as I can keep patient with the process I know I will be able to conquer it, like I have many other things when it came to fixing something in the house. 

Also another question, with my knowledge and experience in plumbing, which is none, are there any things I can do around the house or just as a practice so that I can get a little more experience? From the looks of how I will go about replacing bathroom lines, thanks to the book, it seems like I had better have a damn good idea about how things need to be done, or it can become expensive and very stretched out. Any advice on which pipe material to go with and things I can do around the house or just with random things for practice and experience would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 18, 2008)

You already have a great attitude towards it, that is the first hurdle. 
Go with plastic pipe, ABS which is black, or PVC which is white. Then ask the guys at the plumbing store which glues or primers you may need. The plastic can be attached to the old plumbing with what is called a hub-less connector, usually goes by the brand name furn-co. Basically a piece of rubber like hose with some clamps to connect both different types of material.
As long as you draw a sketch of what you have there already to help along the way. Some changes you may need are called a single trap and some y and t fittings as you go, or post some pictures so we can tell you what to update.
Also check out your local library for some more plumbing books, they are free to borrow and there is usually more than one. 
Someone will be along shortly to express more opinions.  
Good luck.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome Gan Nair:
I agree with InspectorD on the drain-waste-and-vent pipes being ABS or PVC Plastic pipe. I have better success with PVC but it depends on the pricing in your area. One will cost 2 or 3 times as much as the other.
For your water supply pipes I would recommend CPVC Plastic Pipe (often known as hot and cold water pipe) Or the latest thing out is PEX tubing which is flexible tubing that runs from a mamifold to each fixture. Some consider that to be easier.
Read lots of books and check on a State Plumbing Code which might require you to get a permit and have the work inspected.
We are always here to help.
Glenn


----------

